
.NET Core Roadmap - edvbld
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/07/15/net-core-roadmap/
======
hitr
Full .NET core support for F# is very nice feature,should have there on day 1.
But project.json to csproj conversion is going to hold many open source
projects to start porting to .net core in the near future.Even after RTM ,you
cannot rely on many features or your existing learnings with such changes. I
guess I have to wait for another year to see full adoption for people to
migrate existing libraries or frameworks.Even networking and data support
coming in Q1/Q2 2017. Anyways big kudos for being open and transparent

